# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  फोरम के बारें में सभी तरह की तकनीकी जानकारी

## mantu007

मित्रों यहाँ पर फोरम के बारें में सभी जानकारियां शेयर की जाएँगी ..... धन्यवाद !!!!
central 14central 14central 14central 14

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत रहेगा । बहुत सुन्दर सूत्र है।

----------


## mantu007

पहले कुछ सामान्य बातें जानते हैं .....उसके बाद कुछ आंतरिक बातों की चर्चा होगी

----------


## mantu007

आशा है ये तो सब लोग जानते ही होंगे .........

----------


## mantu007

किसी सूत्र में आपकी कितनी प्रिविष्टि है और कब आपने अंतिम प्रिविष्टि की है ?

----------


## mantu007

हाँ अगर आपको ये जानना हो की किसी सूत्र में सभी सदस्यों की कितनी प्रिविष्टि है और उनकी प्रिविष्टि क्या क्या है ?

इससे पहले आप उस सूत्र का नंबर पता कर ले .....
सूत्र नंबर पता लगाने के लिए किसी विभाग में जाकर किसी सूत्र को खोले
जैसे :- पाककला विभाग में एक सूत्र है लिट्टी चोखा ....उसको आप खोले तब आपको आपके ब्रोव्सेर में उसका नंबर दिखाई देगा http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10087

ये 10087 नम्बर ही आपका सूत्र नम्बर है ........बस इसको आप कॉपी कर लें

उसके बाद आप यहाँ क्लीक करें ... ये लिंक आने के बाद आप अंतिम = चिन्ह के बाद अपना सूत्र संख्या डालकर इंटर मारें ..
जैसे http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php...posted&t=10087

----------


## King_khan

मंटू भाई जी बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है 
आशा करता हूँ इस सूत्र के माध्यम से काफी बढियां जानकारियां प्राप्त होंगी |

----------


## mantu007

> मंटू भाई जी बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है 
> आशा करता हूँ इस सूत्र के माध्यम से काफी बढियां जानकारियां प्राप्त होंगी |


*हाँ भाई जी .पहले सभी छोटे छोटे बातों से सबको अवगत हो जाने के बाद प्रबंधन तक के कार्य को बता दूंगा ........*

----------


## nitin9935

इसमें कई जानकारी मिली हैं 

बहुत अच्छे मंटू भैया

----------


## draculla

वाकई में आज एक खाटू सूत्र बना ही डाला.

----------


## Krish13

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो मंटु भाई
आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## mantu007

> इसमें कई जानकारी मिली हैं 
> 
> बहुत अच्छे मंटू भैया





> वाकई में आज एक खाटू सूत्र बना ही डाला.





> बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो मंटु भाई
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद



*नितिन भाई , ड्राकुला भाई , माखनचोर भाई  का धन्यवाद .............*

----------


## badboy123455

> किसी सूत्र में आपकी कितनी प्रिविष्टि है और कब आपने अंतिम प्रिविष्टि की है ?



*पर किसी सूत्र में सो पेज हे और मेरी एक प्रविष्टि हे उस पर में केसे जाऊ यदि वो प्रविष्टि पुरानी हे तो*

----------


## Rajeev

> हाँ अगर आपको ये जानना हो की किसी सूत्र में सभी सदस्यों की कितनी प्रिविष्टि है और उनकी प्रिविष्टि क्या क्या है ?
> 
> इससे पहले आप उस सूत्र का नंबर पता कर ले .....
> सूत्र नंबर पता लगाने के लिए किसी विभाग में जाकर किसी सूत्र को खोले
> जैसे :- पाककला विभाग में एक सूत्र है लिट्टी चोखा ....उसको आप खोले तब आपको आपके ब्रोव्सेर में उसका नंबर दिखाई देगा http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10087
> 
> ये 10087 नम्बर ही आपका सूत्र नम्बर है ........बस इसको आप कॉपी कर लें
> 
> उसके बाद आप यहाँ क्लीक करें ... ये लिंक आने के बाद आप अंतिम = चिन्ह के बाद अपना सूत्र संख्या डालकर इंटर मारें ..
> जैसे http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php...posted&t=10087


बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है मंटू जी,
ये तो मुझे भी ज्ञात नहीं थी |

----------


## Raman46

जानकारी  से लबालब सूत्र है मन्टू भाई

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो मंटु भाई
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद


किसी भी प्रविष्टि के फोटो को तत्काल देखने के लिए उस प्रविष्टी के सामने दी गयी क्लिप (पेन्सिलनुमा)   चिन्ह को क्लीक कीजिये / एक  नया  पेज  खुलेगा  / उस सूत्र  में  कुल कितने   फोटो है और किस  साइज़ के हैं सब कुछ जाना  जा सकता है /  इस ट्रिक्स  की जानकारी दी है हमारे कृष भाई ने उदहारण देखिये http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php...chments&t=9567 इस सूत्र में कुल   १९२० चित्र है जो सबसे ऊपर राईट साइड में नजर आता  / हर सूत्र के सामने ही ये क्लिप नजर आता है / 
पर इसमें एक  दिक्कत यह है की एक  चित्र को देखने के बाद इस विडो को बंद करना होता है पुनः मेन पेज पर आकर फिर से क्लिप पर क्लीक करना होता है/ मगर इससे भी बचा जा सकता है / नये विंडो की साईट एड्रेस को सेव कर लीजिये और मेन वेव पर पेस्ट कर के इंटर दबा दीजिये अब आप को yek नया पेज पुरे डिटेल्स के साथ खुलेगा / किसी भी लिंक पर क्लीक कीजिये फोटो दिखाई देगा इसे आप फोटो पर क्लीक करके बड़ा छोटा भी देख सकते है /बैक बटन की सहायता से नये नये फोटो देखते जाइये / जब आप का दिल भर जाये तो इसे बंद करके मेन पेज पर आ जाइये /

----------


## mantu007

> *पर किसी सूत्र में सो पेज हे और मेरी एक प्रविष्टि हे उस पर में केसे जाऊ यदि वो प्रविष्टि पुरानी हे तो*


*इसको ध्यान से पढो .......और जहाँ दिया जी का जैसे दिखाई दे रहा है वैसे अपना भी देख लो ......सारी प्रिविष्टियाँ एक साथ* 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post755846

----------


## mantu007

> बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है मंटू जी,
> ये तो मुझे भी ज्ञात नहीं थी |


अब तो जानकारी हो गयी ना ..........वैसे हमें मालूम है की आप मजाक कर रहे हो ?

----------


## Rajeev

> अब तो जानकारी हो गयी ना ..........वैसे हमें मालूम है की आप मजाक कर रहे हो ?


आखिर पकड़ ही आपने .......

----------


## Raman46

> आखिर पकड़ ही आपने .......


किसे  पकड़ लिए राजीव भाई

----------


## Rajeev

> किसे  पकड़ लिए राजीव भाई


मंटू जी समझ गए जी .......

----------


## Raman46

> मंटू जी समझ गए जी .......


राकेश भाई इतने में पकड़ में नही आने बाले / पूरा जाल फैलाना होगा पकड़ने के लिए /

----------


## King_khan

> *पर किसी सूत्र में सो पेज हे और मेरी एक प्रविष्टि हे उस पर में केसे जाऊ यदि वो प्रविष्टि पुरानी हे तो*



http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php...posted&t=10575
सभी सूत्रों पर सदस्यों द्वारा कि जाने वाली प्रविष्टियों से एक लिंक बनता है 
जैसे अभी मैंने ऊपर लिंक दिया है उस लिंक पर क्लिक करने से आप अपनी इस सूत्र कि प्रविष्टि देख सकते हैं |

----------


## Raman46

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php...posted&t=10575
> सभी सूत्रों पर सदस्यों द्वारा कि जाने वाली प्रविष्टियों से एक लिंक बनता है 
> जैसे अभी मैंने ऊपर लिंक दिया है उस लिंक पर क्लिक करने से आप अपनी इस सूत्र कि प्रविष्टि देख सकते हैं |


बाह खान साहब सलाम आप को क्या दिमागी उपज है आप की / अब तक किसी खुराफादी यहाँ तक की मेरा भी ध्यान नही गया / काबिले तारीफ / मिठाई तो अब मुझे आप को भेजना ही पड़ेगा लग रहा है / धन्यवाद आप का

----------


## King_khan

> बाह खान साहब सलाम आप को क्या दिमागी उपज है आप की / अब तक किसी खुराफादी यहाँ तक की मेरा भी ध्यान नही गया / काबिले तारीफ / मिठाई तो अब मुझे आप को भेजना ही पड़ेगा लग रहा है / धन्यवाद आप का


रमण भाई इसमें कोई खुराफात नहीं है ये तो लिंक तो फोरम के सभी सूत्रों पर है 
सूत्र के उस लिंक पर क्लिक करते ही सूत्र पर किये गए सभी प्रविष्टिकर्ताओं कि जानकारी मिल जायेगी |

----------


## Raman46

> रमण भाई इसमें कोई खुराफात नहीं है ये तो लिंक तो फोरम के सभी सूत्रों पर है 
> सूत्र के उस लिंक पर क्लिक करते ही सूत्र पर किये गए सभी प्रविष्टिकर्ताओं कि जानकारी मिल जायेगी |


बड़े भाई नही हो रहा है खुलासा कीजिये न हम भी सिख लें इस ट्रिक्स को

----------


## King_khan

> बड़े भाई नही हो रहा है खुलासा कीजिये न हम भी सिख लें इस ट्रिक्स को


इस चित्र मे लाल घेरे के अंदर Replies पर क्लिक करते ही एक पेज खुलेगा जिस पर इस सूत्र पर किस सदस्यों कितनी प्रविष्टियाँ कि हैं |

----------


## Krish13

किस सूत्र मेँ किसने कितनी प्रविष्टियाँ करी है ये जानने के लिये उस सूत्र की Replies संख्या पर क्लिक करिये 
आपके सामने प्रविष्टीकर्ता का नाम और प्रविष्टी संख्या प्रगट हो जायगे, जिसने उस सूत्र मेँ सबसे ज्यादा प्रविष्टी करी होगी उसका नाम सबसे ऊपर आयेगा,  प्रविष्टी संख्या पर क्लिक करके किसी भी संदस्य की प्रविष्टी भी देख/पढ़ सकते है॥

----------


## King_khan

> बड़े भाई नही हो रहा है खुलासा कीजिये न हम भी सिख लें इस ट्रिक्स को


..........................................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> किस सूत्र मेँ किसने कितनी प्रविष्टियाँ करी है ये जानने के लिये उस सूत्र की Replies संख्या पर क्लिक करिये 
> आपके सामने प्रविष्टीकर्ता का नाम और प्रविष्टी संख्या प्रगट हो जायगे, जिसने उस सूत्र मेँ सबसे ज्यादा प्रविष्टी करी होगी उसका नाम सबसे ऊपर आयेगा,  प्रविष्टी संख्या पर क्लिक करके किसी भी संदस्य की प्रविष्टी भी देख/पढ़ सकते है॥


बिलकुल आसान तरीका सीधा साधा आपकी तरह धन्यवाद जी ज्ञान के लिये

----------


## Krish13

> ..........................................


खान भाई स्क्रीनशाँट लगाने के लिये आपका धन्यवाद॥

----------


## Krish13

> बिलकुल आसान तरीका सीधा साधा आपकी तरह धन्यवाद जी ज्ञान के लिये


जी आपने मुझे सीधा साधा समझ के ज्ञान ग्रहण किया इसके लिये आपका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद॥

----------


## King_khan

> खान भाई स्क्रीनशाँट लगाने के लिये आपका धन्यवाद॥


कृष् भाई सहयोग के लिए आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद |

----------


## draculla

> बाह खान साहब सलाम आप को क्या दिमागी उपज है आप की / अब तक किसी खुराफादी यहाँ तक की मेरा भी ध्यान नही गया / काबिले तारीफ / मिठाई तो अब मुझे आप को भेजना ही पड़ेगा लग रहा है / धन्यवाद आप का


१ किलो मिठाई मेरे घर भी भेज दीजियेगा.

----------


## draculla

मंटू भाई एक दिने के टिप्स के बाद कहाँ गायब हो गए?

----------


## mantu007

> मंटू भाई एक दिने के टिप्स के बाद कहाँ गायब हो गए?


*अभी देता हूँ दूसरा टिप्स ..............*

----------


## King_khan

> १ किलो मिठाई मेरे घर भी भेज दीजियेगा.


अरे यार मिल बाँट कर खा लेंगे ,क्यों अलग अलग माँगा रहे हो ?

----------


## mantu007

*भाई लोग अगर आपको ये जानना हो की किसी सदस्य का इस नए फोरम पर शुरुवाती दौर की प्रिविष्टिया क्या हैं ?*



*उसके बाद ये भी करना है*

----------


## Rajeev

> बाह खान साहब सलाम आप को क्या दिमागी उपज है आप की / अब तक किसी खुराफादी यहाँ तक की मेरा भी ध्यान नही गया / काबिले तारीफ / मिठाई तो अब मुझे आप को भेजना ही पड़ेगा लग रहा है / धन्यवाद आप का


अगर थोड़ी मिठाई बची होगी,
तो हमारे घर में भी भेज दीजिएगा |

----------


## badboy123455

> इस चित्र मे लाल घेरे के अंदर Replies पर क्लिक करते ही एक पेज खुलेगा जिस पर इस सूत्र पर किस सदस्यों कितनी प्रविष्टियाँ कि हैं |





> किस सूत्र मेँ किसने कितनी प्रविष्टियाँ करी है ये जानने के लिये उस सूत्र की Replies संख्या पर क्लिक करिये 
> आपके सामने प्रविष्टीकर्ता का नाम और प्रविष्टी संख्या प्रगट हो जायगे, जिसने उस सूत्र मेँ सबसे ज्यादा प्रविष्टी करी होगी उसका नाम सबसे ऊपर आयेगा,  प्रविष्टी संख्या पर क्लिक करके किसी भी संदस्य की प्रविष्टी भी देख/पढ़ सकते है॥





*
खान भाई और क्रिश भाई आप दोनों का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
रेपो स्वीकार करे इस जानकारी हेतु ++++*

----------


## Krish13

> *
> खान भाई और क्रिश भाई आप दोनों का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
> रेपो स्वीकार करे इस जानकारी हेतु ++++*


धन्यवाद वेडू भाई.............

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

अपने आप में अनोखा सूत्र 

सूत्रधारक को बधाई l

----------


## mantu007

*मित्रो जैसा की हम जानते हैं पाथ जी के प्रोफाइल में + मित्र के रूप में जोड़ें  आप्शन उपलब्ध नहीं है

फिर भी अगर आपको पाथ जी को अपने contact list में शामिल करना हो तो इस लिंक पर क्लीक करें* 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/profile....ist=friend&u=5

----------


## Rajeev

> *मित्रो जैसा की हम जानते हैं पाथ जी के प्रोफाइल में + मित्र के रूप में जोड़ें  आप्शन उपलब्ध नहीं है
> 
> फिर भी अगर आपको पाथ जी को अपने contact list में शामिल करना हो तो इस लिंक पर क्लीक करें* 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/profile....ist=friend&u=5


नारद मुनि जी कृपया सूत्र को गति प्रदान करे !!!!!!!!

----------


## King_khan

सूत्रधार जी
इस सूत्र का गतिमान बनाए रखेँ |

----------


## draculla

एवं --- avam
कदापि --- kadapi 
विलक्षण --- vilakshan 
उपयुक्त ---- upyukt 
उपर्युक्त---- uparyukt 

उपरोक्त अंतिम दो शब्दों में कौन सही है?

----------


## King_khan

सूत्रधार जी
इस सूत्र का गतिमान बनाए रखेँ |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> एवं --- avam
> कदापि --- kadapi 
> विलक्षण --- vilakshan 
> उपयुक्त ---- upyukt 
> उपर्युक्त---- uparyukt 
> 
> उपरोक्त अंतिम दो शब्दों में कौन सही है?


अच्छी तकनीकी जानकारी है धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सूत्रधार जी
> इस सूत्र का गतिमान बनाए रखेँ |





> सूत्रधार जी
> इस सूत्र का गतिमान बनाए रखेँ |


जी हाँ जल्द करे, सदस्य 10-10 मिनट पे आग्रह कर रहे है ।

----------


## shakti36

> अच्छी तकनीकी जानकारी है धन्यवाद


हा  हा क्या बात है ...............शब्द ज्ञान कहते तो क्या तकलीफ थी ?

----------


## shakti36

> *मित्रो जैसा की हम जानते हैं पाथ जी के प्रोफाइल में + मित्र के रूप में जोड़ें  आप्शन उपलब्ध नहीं है
> 
> फिर भी अगर आपको पाथ जी को अपने contact list में शामिल करना हो तो इस लिंक पर क्लीक करें* 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/profile....ist=friend&u=5


बहुत अच्छी जानकरी दिए है भाई साहब

----------


## Rated R

> एवं --- avam
> कदापि --- kadapi 
> विलक्षण --- vilakshan 
> उपयुक्त ---- upyukt 
> उपर्युक्त---- uparyukt 
> 
> उपरोक्त अंतिम दो शब्दों में कौन सही है?


उपयुक्त ---- upyukt

----------


## jig.saw

*मित्रो मै अन्तर्वासना पर चित्र नहीं देख पा रहा हु !!! कृपया मदद करे !!!
धन्यवाद !!!!*

----------


## guruji

> उपयुक्त ---- upyukt


दोनों शब्द सही हैं लेकिन दोनों का अर्थ अलग है।
उपयुक्त ---- सही
उपर्युक्त---- ऊपर कहा गया

----------


## mantu007

ये रहा अंतर ............सदस्य ,नियामक जी और प्रशासक जी के बीच का 




  ये है प्रशासक जी का .....प्रशासक नियंत्रण कक्ष
  लुक देखने के लिए क्लीक करे ....

http://forum.hindivichar.com/admincp/index.php


ये है नियामक जी का .....नियामक नियंत्रण कक्ष
नियामक जी में सिर्फ यही आप्शन रहता है 
    लुक देखने के लिए क्लीक करे ....

http://forum.hindivichar.com/modcp/index.php

----------


## Badtameez

जब मैं कोई चीज अलग-अलग लाइनों में लिख रहा हूँ तो वो एक ही लाइन में क्यों मिल जा रहें।जैसे-ऐसी वानी बोलिए, मन का आपा खोय।औरन को शीतल करें, आपहु शीतल होय।

----------


## mantu007

> जब मैं कोई चीज अलग-अलग लाइनों में लिख रहा हूँ तो वो एक ही लाइन में क्यों मिल जा रहें।
> 
> जैसे-ऐसी वानी बोलिए, मन का आपा खोय।
> औरन को शीतल करें, आपहु शीतल होय।


रिक्त स्थान और इंटर की का सही उपयोग करें ......

दूसरी लाइन में लिखने के लिए इंटर का प्रयोग करें .....

----------


## Badtameez

'कोशिश करके ।देखता हूँ ।

----------


## Badtameez

> रिक्त स्थान और इंटर की का सही उपयोग करें ......दूसरी लाइन में लिखने के लिए इंटर का प्रयोग करें .....


देखिए अभी यहीं पर लिख रहा हूँ-परहित सरिस धरम नहीं भाई ।पर पीरा सम नहीं अधमाई ।

----------


## Badtameez

हो गया गङबङ। पहले भी इसी तरह लिखता था लेकिन ऐसा नहीं होता था।

----------


## Raman46

> ये रहा अंतर ............सदस्य ,नियामक जी और प्रशासक जी के बीच का 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   ये है प्रशासक जी का .....प्रशासक नियंत्रण कक्ष
>   लुक देखने के लिए क्लीक करे ....
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/admincp/index.php
> ...


*बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दे रहें मन्टू  जी भाई *

----------


## Raman46

> देखिए अभी यहीं पर लिख रहा हूँ-परहित सरिस धरम नहीं भाई ।पर पीरा सम नहीं अधमाई ।


देखिए अभी यहीं पर लिख रहा हूँ-

*परहित सरिस धरम नहीं भाई । पर पीरा सम नहीं अधमाई* 


कवि जी  जहाँ से आप को लाइन बदलना हो ,वहां स्पेस दे दीजिये / और लाइन निचे कीजिये /

----------


## Lovli

*फोरम के बारें में सभी तरह की तकनीकी जानकारी 				*

----------


## mantu007

> *फोरम के बारें में सभी तरह की तकनीकी जानकारी                *






*पोल बनाने के लिए सबसे पहले अपने सूत्र पर जाएँ 
वहां thread  tool  आप्शन पर क्लीक करके Add  a  poll  to  this  thread  का आप्शन पर क्लीक करें 


*

*


उसके बाद आपको यहाँ से पोल अपने सूत्र में जोड़ ले*

----------


## gyaanguru

*मैं नया सुत्र क्यूँ नही शुरू कर पा रहा हूँ???*

----------


## mantu007

> *मैं नया सुत्र क्यूँ नही शुरू कर पा रहा हूँ???*


*१०० प्रिविष्टि के बाद ही आप नया सूत्र शुरू कर पाएंगे ..........*

----------


## gyaanguru

> *१०० प्रिविष्टि के बाद ही आप नया सूत्र शुरू कर पाएंगे ..........*




धन्यवाद मंटू

----------


## Lovli

> *पोल बनाने के लिए सबसे पहले अपने सूत्र पर जाएँ 
> वहां thread  tool  आप्शन पर क्लीक करके Add  a  poll  to  this  thread  का आप्शन पर क्लीक करें 
> 
> 
> *धन्यवाद मंटू जी, जो आपने इतनी अच्छी जानकारी दी  
> 
> *
> 
> 
> उसके बाद आपको यहाँ से पोल अपने सूत्र में जोड़ ले*


धन्यवाद मंटू जी, जो आपने इतनी अच्छी जानकारी दी

----------


## satya_anveshi

एक छोटी सी तकनीकी जानकारी मैं भी देना चाहता हूँ, इसमें शायद कुछ सदस्यों की परेशानी का समाधान भी है।




> जब मैं कोई चीज अलग-अलग लाइनों में लिख रहा हूँ तो वो एक ही लाइन में क्यों मिल जा रहें।जैसे-ऐसी वानी बोलिए, मन का आपा खोय।औरन को शीतल करें, आपहु शीतल होय।


दोस्तों हम सदस्यों की माँग पर प्रबंधन ने Quick Reply Box का प्रारूप कुछ परिवर्तित कर दिया है। यह बदला हुआ प्रारूप तेज इंटरनेट वाले सदस्यों के लिए तो फायदेमंद साबित हो रहा है जबकि धीमी इंटरनेट वाले सदस्यों के लिए परेशानी का सबब बन रहा है, आइए देखें कैसे-




> *ये  कोनसी सुविधा हे कोई इमेज फोरम पर डालता हू तो रिप्लाई बॉक्स में ही दिख जाती हे पहले केवल लिंक दीखता था इमेज का जिससे जल्दी पोस्ट होती थी अब तो पहले तो चित्र रिप्लाई बॉक्स में खुलता हे फिर तुरंत उतर करो तो फोरम पर प्रकट होता हे आधा घंटा हो गया एक चित्र डालने में* :mepullhair::mepullhair::mepullhair::mepullhair:





> *और ये फोरम कि स्पीड को क्या हुआ कोई बटन दबावों या कुछ पोस्ट करो तो बटन दबा ही रह जाता हे*





> मित्र ये सब Switch Editor की सुविधा प्रारंभ करने के साथ हुआ है |





> * Switch Editor ये क्या नया बवाल हे 
> *





> *कोई और के सर में भी दर्द कर रही  हे क्या ये नई सुविधा [परेशानी]*





> मित्र जहाँ तक मुझे लग रहा है ये सुविधा फास्ट कनेक्शन वालोँ के लिए वरदान साबित हुई
> और स्लो कनेक्शन वालोँ के लिए कोई श्राप से कम नहीं है |





> इस सुविधा के आरंभ होने से मंच पर मेरे क्रियाकलाप (नवीनतम परिवर्तन के बाद अभी तक जितना देख पाया हूँ) कुछ खास प्रभावित नहीं हुए हैं, इस समय तक जो एकमात्र खामि मिली है- अपनी पोस्ट में एंटर बटन द्वारा नई लाइन शुरू नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ।


मेरी और सुरेश भाई की समस्या एक ही है।




> कल से कोई पोस्ट ढंग से नही हो रही ..........


यदि आप भी इस तरह की किसी मुसीबत में हैं तो शायद मैं आपकी मदद कर सकूँ।
सबसे पहले जानते हैं कि इस समस्या का कारण क्या है? मेरे विचार से इसका कारण है (विजिविग) WYSIWYG (what you see is what you get) Editor, इस एडिटर के कारण हम जो भी Quick Reply Box में लिखते हैं चाहे वह किसी चित्र का पता हो, वह हमें वहीं पर दिखने लगता है (जैसा कि इसका नाम ही है) और इससे स्लो कनेक्शन वाले सदस्यों को परेशानी होती है। अब इस समस्या से छुटकारा कैसे पाया जाए?
यह बहुत ही सरल प्रक्रिया है। इसके लिए आपको बस निम्नलिखित पदों का अनुसरण करना होगा-
1 सबसे पहले मंच पर सबसे ऊपर दिखाई देने वाले Settings बटन पर क्लिक करें।
2 अब My Settings उपविभाग में My Account के अंतर्गत सामान्य सेटिंग्स पर क्लिक करें।
3 अब Miscellaneous Options में से Message Editor Interface के लिए Standard Editor - Extraformatting controls विकल्प का चुनाव करें।
4 अब सेटिंग्स सेव कर दें।
5 बस आपने इसे कर लिया है।
आशा है कि हम अपने प्रयास में सफल हुए हैं। अपना अनुभव इसी सूत्र में लिखेँ।
धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

मंटू भाई जी बीबी कोड और img, video कोड वगैरह तो एक ही होते हैं ना फिर अलग अलग क्यों लिखा है और मेरे लिए HTML कोड off क्यों है?
Posting Permissions
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts
बी बी कोड है On
Smilies are On
[IMG] code is On
[VIDEO] code is On
HTML code is Off

----------


## Rajeev

> मंटू भाई जी बीबी कोड और img, video कोड वगैरह तो एक ही होते हैं ना फिर अलग अलग क्यों लिखा है और मेरे लिए HTML कोड off क्यों है?
> Posting Permissions
> You may post new threads
> You may post replies
> You may post attachments
> You may edit your posts
> बी बी कोड है On
> Smilies are On
> [IMG] code is On
> ...


मित्र HTML code तो सभी के Off ही रहते है, ये देखे ............

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्र HTML code तो सभी के Off ही रहते है, ये देखे ............


*मेरे तो ओन हे .........*

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद राजीव भाई जी लेकिन ये HTML कोड क्या बला है, ये क्या काम आते हैं?

----------


## badboy123455

http://forum.hindivichar.com/images/icons/icon6.png

----------


## badboy123455

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/images/icons/icon6.png


*डरो मत मेरे भी ऑफ हे ये तो फ़ोटोशॉप का कमाल हे:cool::cool::cool:*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *मेरे तो ओन हे .........*


सच में! क्या नियामक जी से पूछना पड़ेगा?

----------


## badboy123455

> सच में! क्या नियामक जी से पूछना पड़ेगा?


*हा हा हा में तो राजीव भाई से मस्ती कर रहा था*

----------


## Rajeev

> धन्यवाद राजीव भाई जी लेकिन ये HTML कोड क्या बला है, ये क्या काम आते हैं?


ये तो मुझे भी ज्ञात नहीं है, इसके बारे में सम्पूर्ण जानकारी मंटू जी से ही प्राप्त होगी |




> http://forum.hindivichar.com/images/icons/icon6.png


वो तो साफ़ देख कर ही पता चलता है !! central 41

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *डरो मत मेरे भी ऑफ हे ये तो फ़ोटोशॉप का कमाल हे:cool::cool::cool:*


ही हा हा...
नोटि बॉय

----------


## mantu007

*भाई किसी भी सदस्य को html  की permission  नहीं होती है सामान्यतः ...
 इसके निम्न कारण  हैं ....
 १... इससे कोई भी सदस्य अपनी html  code  को यहाँ डालकर फोरम क साथ छेड़खानी कर सकता है 
 २... किसी भी सदस्य की ईद और पासवर्ड सुरक्षित नहीं रहेगी 
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

मंटू भाई जी html कोड क्या होते हैं और क्या काम आते हैं?
यदि कोई सदस्य इनका अनुचित लाभ उठा सकता तथा सुरक्षा कारणों से अनुपयुक्त होने पर भी कैसे  V-bulletin के सॉफ्टवेयर में इनका विकल्प दिया गया है?

----------


## mantu007

> मंटू भाई जी html कोड क्या होते हैं और क्या काम आते हैं?
> यदि कोई सदस्य इनका अनुचित लाभ उठा सकता तथा सुरक्षा कारणों से अनुपयुक्त होने पर भी कैसे  V-bulletin के सॉफ्टवेयर में इनका विकल्प दिया गया है?


*HTML*
*ये विकल्प सिर्फ प्रशासक लोग के लिए दिया गया है वे अपने ही रिस्क पर कोई html code  डाल सकते हैं*

----------


## komal sharma

बेहतरीन सूत्र है काफी नालिज मिली +++ रेपो कबूल करें

----------


## faqfalls

mobile se log in hone par, kisi thread ko subskribe kaise karenge?

----------


## Rajeev

> mobile se log in hone par, kisi thread ko subskribe kaise karenge?


फोरम पर किसी सूत्र को subscribe करने के लिए,
सबसे पहले Thread Tools पर क्लिक करे,
उसके बाद नीचे दिए गए Subscribe to this Thread विकल्प पर क्लिक करे,

----------


## satya_anveshi

> फोरम पर किसी सूत्र को subscribe करने के लिए,
> सबसे पहले Thread Tools पर क्लिक करे,
> उसके बाद नीचे दिए गए Subscribe to this Thread विकल्प पर क्लिक करे,


राजीव भाई जी क्या किसी सूत्र में प्रविष्टि करके भी उस सूत्र को subscribe किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Rajeev

> राजीव भाई जी क्या किसी सूत्र में प्रविष्टि करके भी उस सूत्र को subscribe किया जा सकता है।


हाँ मित्र, ऐसा संभव है अगर आप पोस्ट करते समय इस विकल्प पर क्लिक कर दे तो ....

----------


## 7color

में  लोगिन  करने  के बाद भी फोरम के किसी भी चित्र को देख नहीं पा रहा...................

----------


## yogiraj_1984

bhai sahab mobile se login kaise karen

----------


## Rajeev

> bhai sahab mobile se login kaise karen


मित्र मोबाइल से लोगिन करने के लिए भी ठीक उसी प्रकार लोगिन करे जिस प्रकार पर कंप्यूटर पर करते है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई, कृपया यह बताएँ कि क्या हम यह जान सकते हैं कि हमने पिछले कुछ समय में किस किस सदस्य का सम्मान किया है (REPUTATION ADD किया है)?
क्या सभी सदस्यों की व्यक्तिगत संदेश सीमा, सौ संदेश प्रति सदस्य, निश्चित की गई है अथवा कुछ विशिष्ट सदस्यों की सीमा थोड़ी वृहद है?
आपका अग्रिम धन्यवाद।

----------


## avf000038

* 
कृपया मुझे बताएं की अपना प्रोफाइल किस प्रकार delet  कर सकता हु
धन्यवाद *

----------


## satya_anveshi

> * 
> कृपया मुझे बताएं की अपना प्रोफाइल किस प्रकार delet  कर सकता हु
> धन्यवाद *


इसके लिए आपको प्रशासक जी से संपर्क करना होगा, परंतु आप ऐसा क्यों करना चाहते हैं?

----------


## Badtameez

> भाई, कृपया यह बताएँ कि क्या हम यह जान सकते हैं कि हमने पिछले कुछ समय में किस किस सदस्य का सम्मान किया है (REPUTATION ADD किया है)?
> क्या सभी सदस्यों की व्यक्तिगत संदेश सीमा, सौ संदेश प्रति सदस्य, निश्चित की गई है अथवा कुछ विशिष्ट सदस्यों की सीमा थोड़ी वृहद है?
> आपका अग्रिम धन्यवाद।


सौ संदेश प्रति सदस्य प्रति सदस्य से अधिक क्षमता होती है। जैसे कि मेरी 200 है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> सौ संदेश प्रति सदस्य प्रति सदस्य से अधिक क्षमता होती है। जैसे कि मेरी 200 है।


सुप्रभात! सुरेश भाई!
हाँ ये बात कल ही पता चली है, कर्मठ सदस्यों की ही तो है।

----------


## Badtameez

> सुप्रभात! सुरेश भाई!
> हाँ ये बात कल ही पता चली है, कर्मठ सदस्यों की ही तो है।


हा हा हा हा ह फिर क्यों पूछा???
कर्मठ सदस्य बनने की पहले से ही बधाई!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हा हा हा हा ह फिर क्यों पूछा???
> कर्मठ सदस्य बनने की पहले से ही बधाई!!


बधाई देने के लिए धन्यवाद। पता तो 3 को चला था और पूछा 2 को था, हाँ यह कह सकते हैं कि संपादित क्यों नहीं किया! ही हा हा.........

----------


## Badtameez

> बधाई देने के लिए धन्यवाद। पता तो 3 को चला था और पूछा 2 को था, हाँ यह कह सकते हैं कि संपादित क्यों नहीं किया! ही हा हा.........


हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## totaram

जब हम किसी ऐसे सूत्र पर जाते हैं जहां हम पहले भी आये थे तो सबसे ऊपर एक लिंक दिखाई देती है "view first unread". मेरी समस्या यह है की इस "view first unread" लिंक पर क्लिक करने से यह मुझे उस सूत्र के  first unread पृष्ठ की बजाय उसके अंतिम पृष्ठ पर ले जाता है. विस्तार से समझाऊ तो मान लीजिए की मैं किसी सूत्र (जिसमें की  100 पेज हैं) के सारे पेज पढ़ चूका हूँ, और जब मैं अगली बार उसी सूत्र पर जाता हूँ तो उसके 120 पेज हो चुके होते हैं. अब अगर मैं  "view first unread" के लिंक पर क्लिक करू तो कायदे से 101 वां पेज खुलना चाहिए पर असल में 120 वां पेज खुलता है. यह समस्या वेब ब्राउजर की है, कंप्यूटर की या फिर फोरम के सोफ्टवेयर की? मैं windows xp, windows 7 दोनों ट्राई कर चुका हूँ, ब्राउजर में मोजिला फायरफोक्स, ओपेरा, गूगल क्रोम और इन्टरनेट एक्सप्लोरर भी आजमा चुका हूँ. सुधि मित्र कृपया मदद करें.

----------


## mantu007

*मित्र ये फोरम सॉफ्टवेर के कारण ऐसा होता है ....*

----------


## totaram

> *मित्र ये फोरम सॉफ्टवेर के कारण ऐसा होता है ....*


त्वरित उत्तर का धन्यवाद मंटू भाई. क्या इसका कोई हल है आपकी नजर में?

----------


## mantu007

> त्वरित उत्तर का धन्यवाद मंटू भाई. क्या इसका कोई हल है आपकी नजर में?


*देखता हूँ मित्र .कोई उपाय होगा तो आपको बता दूंगा ....
*

----------


## totaram

> *देखता हूँ मित्र .कोई उपाय होगा तो आपको बता दूंगा ....
> *


अग्रिम धन्यवाद मित्र!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जब हम किसी ऐसे सूत्र पर जाते हैं जहां हम पहले भी आये थे तो सबसे ऊपर एक लिंक दिखाई देती है "view first unread". मेरी समस्या यह है की इस "view first unread" लिंक पर क्लिक करने से यह मुझे उस सूत्र के  first unread पृष्ठ की बजाय उसके अंतिम पृष्ठ पर ले जाता है. विस्तार से समझाऊ तो मान लीजिए की मैं किसी सूत्र (जिसमें की  100 पेज हैं) के सारे पेज पढ़ चूका हूँ, और जब मैं अगली बार उसी सूत्र पर जाता हूँ तो उसके 120 पेज हो चुके होते हैं. अब अगर मैं  "view first unread" के लिंक पर क्लिक करू तो कायदे से 101 वां पेज खुलना चाहिए पर असल में 120 वां पेज खुलता है. यह समस्या वेब ब्राउजर की है, कंप्यूटर की या फिर फोरम के सोफ्टवेयर की? मैं windows xp, windows 7 दोनों ट्राई कर चुका हूँ, ब्राउजर में मोजिला फायरफोक्स, ओपेरा, गूगल क्रोम और इन्टरनेट एक्सप्लोरर भी आजमा चुका हूँ. सुधि मित्र कृपया मदद करें.


भाई जी, क्या ऐसा तब होता है जब आप उस सूत्र को कुछ दिनों (दो या तीन दिन भी हो सकते हैं) के अंतराल के बाद देख रहे हों अथवा उस सूत्र की पृष्ठ संख्या, और आपके द्वारा अंतिम देखे गए पृष्ठ की संख्या में ज्यादा अंतर होता है। यदि ऐसा है तो मेरे विचार से, जैसे कि मँटू दादा ने कहा है, यह फोरम सॉफ्टवेयर की एक समस्या है अथवा यह कहिए की एक सीमा है। सॉफ्टवेयर उस सूत्र पर हमारी अंतिम  भेंट को याद नहीं रख पाता है, और इसी कारण आप सीधे ही, सूत्र के अंतिम पृष्ठ पर रीडायरेक्ट कर दिए जाते हैं।
यह केवल मात्र मेरे विचार हैं जो सत्य भी हो सकते हैं।

----------


## totaram

> भाई जी, क्या ऐसा तब होता है जब आप उस सूत्र को कुछ दिनों (दो या तीन दिन भी हो सकते हैं) के अंतराल के बाद देख रहे हों अथवा उस सूत्र की पृष्ठ संख्या, और आपके द्वारा अंतिम देखे गए पृष्ठ की संख्या में ज्यादा अंतर होता है। यदि ऐसा है तो मेरे विचार से, जैसे कि मँटू दादा ने कहा है, यह फोरम सॉफ्टवेयर की एक समस्या है अथवा यह कहिए की एक सीमा है। सॉफ्टवेयर उस सूत्र पर हमारी अंतिम  भेंट को याद नहीं रख पाता है, और इसी कारण आप सीधे ही, सूत्र के अंतिम पृष्ठ पर रीडायरेक्ट कर दिए जाते हैं।
> यह केवल मात्र मेरे विचार हैं जो सत्य भी हो सकते हैं।


यह  तो समस्या और उसके संभावित कारणों की व्याख्या हो गई मित्र! इससे छुटकारा पाने का कोई उपाय हो आपकी नजर में तो कृपया सुझाएँ. धन्यवाद.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> यह  तो समस्या और उसके संभावित कारणों की व्याख्या हो गई मित्र! इससे छुटकारा पाने का कोई उपाय हो आपकी नजर में तो कृपया सुझाएँ. धन्यवाद.


भाई जी, जैसा कि मैंने ऊपर कहा है कि इसका कारण, आपका थोड़े समयान्तराल के बाद उस सूत्र में जाना अथवा अधिक पेज भर जाने के बाद जाना हो सकता है, तो मेरे विचार से इसका समाधान भी इसका ठीक उल्टा ही होगा। बाकी तो आप स्वयं समझदार हैं ही।

----------


## totaram

> भाई जी, जैसा कि मैंने ऊपर कहा है कि इसका कारण, आपका थोड़े समयान्तराल के बाद उस सूत्र में जाना अथवा अधिक पेज भर जाने के बाद जाना हो सकता है, तो मेरे विचार से इसका समाधान भी इसका ठीक उल्टा ही होगा। बाकी तो आप स्वयं समझदार हैं ही।


धन्यवाद बेन टेन जी. आपकी सलाह पर अमल कर के देखता हूँ.

----------


## draculla

> यह  तो समस्या और उसके संभावित कारणों की व्याख्या हो गई मित्र! इससे छुटकारा पाने का कोई उपाय हो आपकी नजर में तो कृपया सुझाएँ. धन्यवाद.



मित्र इस कारन यह हैं की आप जब भी लोगिन होते हैं तो आप हर बार उस सूत्र को नहीं पढ़ते हैं.
जब भी हम फोरम पर लोगिन होते हैं तो जो सूत्र अपडेट होते हिं उनके नाम बोल्ड अक्षरों में लेखे होते है.
यह आप सभी ने देखा होगा.एक प्रेक्टिकल में रूप में देखिएगा.
जब आप फोरम पर लोगिन हो तो आप बिना कुछ देखे logoff हो जाइये और फिर लोगिन कीजिये.
आप देखेंगें की अपडेट हुए बोल्ड अक्षर वाले सूत्र अब सामान्य हो चुके होंगें.
इसका तात्पर्य यह की फोरम यह प्रदर्शित करता है की आप सूत्र पहले देख चुके हैं.
आपकी भी समस्या इसी से सम्बंधित हैं.जब आप लोगिन करते हैं और आप अपने पसंद के सूत्र को नहीं देखते हैं और बाद में ऑफ लाइन होने बाद जब आप बाद में उस सूत्र को देखने आते हैं तो आपका नया अपडेट आपके सामने होता है.यानि की की सूत्र यह प्रदर्शित करता है आप लास्ट टाइम इस सूत्र में आ चुके हैं. जिसके कारन आपको इस समस्या का सामना करना पड़ता है.

----------


## totaram

धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला भाई, मैं कर के देखता हूँ, फिर बताऊंगा.

----------


## satya_anveshi

ड्रेकुला भाई जी, मुझे आपकी बात कुछ समझ नहीं आई। आप कह रहे हैं कि जिस सूत्र में नई अपडेट होती है वह थोड़ा गहरा लिखा दिखाई देता है, एकदम सत्य। लेकिन बिना कुछ देखे ही लोग आउट हो जाने पर फोरम यह कैसे मान लेता है कि हम उस सूत्र को देख चुके हैं और फिर कैसे सूत्र का नाम सामान्य अक्षरों में दिखने लगता है?

----------


## draculla

> ड्रेकुला भाई जी, मुझे आपकी बात कुछ समझ नहीं आई। आप कह रहे हैं कि जिस सूत्र में नई अपडेट होती है वह थोड़ा गहरा लिखा दिखाई देता है, एकदम सत्य। लेकिन बिना कुछ देखे ही लोग आउट हो जाने पर फोरम यह कैसे मान लेता है कि हम उस सूत्र को देख चुके हैं और फिर कैसे सूत्र का नाम सामान्य अक्षरों में दिखने लगता है?


मित्र इसका जबाब तो फोरम के टेक्नीशियन ही दे सकते है.
जहाँ तक मेरा मानना की किसी भी फोरम पर लोगिन होना ही महत्वपूर्ण होता है.
इसके बाद कोई सदस्य कहाँ घुमाता है या नहीं घुमता, इसकी ज्यादा जानकारी फोरम सॉफ्टवेर नहीं रखता है.
या फिर इस जानकारी को सजेह कर रखना थोडा खर्चीला होता होगा.

----------


## Miky

मंटू जी कृपया ये बताये की में जो फोटो अपलोड करता हू वो छोटे होते है कृपया मेरी मदद करे कि में कैसे उन्हें बड़ा कर पोस्ट करू. आपके उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा में.
धन्यबाद

----------


## mantu007

> मंटू जी कृपया ये बताये की में जो फोटो अपलोड करता हू वो छोटे होते है कृपया मेरी मदद करे कि में कैसे उन्हें बड़ा कर पोस्ट करू. आपके उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा में.
> धन्यबाद


*पिक्चर के पोस्टिंग बॉक्स में आने के बाद आप उसपर double  क्लीक करे तब आप ये दोनों आप्शन को टिक करके पोस्ट करें*

----------


## simply_deep

कृपया  मेरी मदद करे.. मुझे अगर अपने कंप्यूटर से कोई गाना अपने सूत्र पर पोस्ट करना है तो में कैसे करूँगा

----------


## groopji

> कृपया  मेरी मदद करे.. मुझे अगर अपने कंप्यूटर से कोई गाना अपने सूत्र पर पोस्ट करना है तो में कैसे करूँगा


मित्र अपने गाने को किसी फ़ाइल शेयरिंग वेबसाइट पर अपलोड करके 
उसका लिंक शेयर कर सकते है 

या फिर उसी गाने को यूट्यूब में सर्च कर के यहाँ डायरेक्टर डाल सकते हैं

----------


## onepolitician

*किसी भी सूत्र मैं कोण ऑनलाइन है, यह सुविधा बंद कर दी है !* 
यह नयी तकनिकी जानकारी है...!

----------


## totaram

कुछ दिन पहले मैंने अपने एक दोस्त को अन्तर्वासना के बारे में बताया था. आज उसी ने मुझे जो बताया वह मेरे लिए सवर्था नवीन जानकारी थी. उसने बताया कि फोरम नियमों के अनुसार यहाँ पर अशिष्ट (obscene), अश्लील (vulgar), यौनोन्मुखी (sexually-oriented) इत्यादि पोस्ट करना मना है. तो फिर ये मनमोहक चलचित्र और मनभावन चित्र विभागों में जो सैकड़ो की संख्या में सूत्र बने हुए हैं वो क्या हैं? फोरम नियमों का सरासर उल्लंघन?? या फिर कुछ और???
मैंने खुद भी देखा, पंजीकरण के समय फोरम नियमों में लिखा है- "By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws."

स्क्रीन शोट संलग्न कर रहा हूँ-

----------


## onepolitician

वोह, नियम..... तोह तोड़ने के लिए होते है...(मजाक, क्षमा), 

जी, यह तोह मैंने भी देखा था..!!




> कुछ दिन पहले मैंने अपने एक दोस्त को अन्तर्वासना के बारे में बताया था. आज उसी ने मुझे जो बताया वह मेरे लिए सवर्था नवीन जानकारी थी. उसने बताया कि फोरम नियमों के अनुसार यहाँ पर अशिष्ट (obscene), अश्लील (vulgar), यौनोन्मुखी (sexually-oriented) इत्यादि पोस्ट करना मना है. तो फिर ये मनमोहक चलचित्र और मनभावन चित्र विभागों में जो सैकड़ो की संख्या में सूत्र बने हुए हैं वो क्या हैं? फोरम नियमों का सरासर उल्लंघन?? या फिर कुछ और???
> मैंने खुद भी देखा, पंजीकरण के समय फोरम नियमों में लिखा है- "By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws."
> 
> स्क्रीन शोट संलग्न कर रहा हूँ-

----------


## Rajeev

> कुछ दिन पहले मैंने अपने एक दोस्त को अन्तर्वासना के बारे में बताया था. आज उसी ने मुझे जो बताया वह मेरे लिए सवर्था नवीन जानकारी थी. उसने बताया कि फोरम नियमों के अनुसार यहाँ पर अशिष्ट (obscene), अश्लील (vulgar), यौनोन्मुखी (sexually-oriented) इत्यादि पोस्ट करना मना है. तो फिर ये मनमोहक चलचित्र और मनभावन चित्र विभागों में जो सैकड़ो की संख्या में सूत्र बने हुए हैं वो क्या हैं? फोरम नियमों का सरासर उल्लंघन?? या फिर कुछ और???
> मैंने खुद भी देखा, पंजीकरण के समय फोरम नियमों में लिखा है- "By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws."
> 
> स्क्रीन शोट संलग्न कर रहा हूँ-


ये vBulletin के फोरम के नियम है।
जो इस फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर है।
इस फोरम के सभी नियम इसके अपने प्रशासक जी द्वारा बनाएँ गए है। जो निम्न है -
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8586

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ये vBulletin के फोरम के नियम है।
> जो इस फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर है।
> इस फोरम के सभी नियम इसके अपने प्रशासक जी द्वारा बनाएँ गए है। जो निम्न है -
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8586


मतलब कि फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर प्रबंधन को इस शर्त पर उपलब्ध करवाया जाता है कि इसका उपयोग ऊपर वर्णित कार्यों के लिए नहीं होगा और यही नियम प्रत्येक नए सदस्य को भी बताए जाते हैं, तो फिर v-bulletin के नियम क्यों तोड़े जा रहे हैं?

----------


## Rajeev

> मतलब कि फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर प्रबंधन को इस शर्त पर उपलब्ध करवाया जाता है कि इसका उपयोग ऊपर वर्णित कार्यों के लिए नहीं होगा और यही नियम प्रत्येक नए सदस्य को भी बताए जाते हैं, तो फिर v-bulletin के नियम क्यों तोड़े जा रहे हैं?


मित्र इस बात को स्पष्ट रूप से प्रबंधन ही समझा पाएंगे।
क्योंकि मैंने जो भी कहा वो अपने ज्ञान के अनुसार कहा है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र इस बात को स्पष्ट रूप से प्रबंधन ही समझा पाएंगे।
> क्योंकि मैंने जो भी कहा वो अपने ज्ञान के अनुसार कहा है।


प्रबंधन के प्रबंधकों कृपया इस संबंध में स्पष्ट कीजिए।

----------


## Badtameez

> मतलब कि फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर प्रबंधन को इस शर्त पर उपलब्ध करवाया जाता है कि इसका उपयोग ऊपर वर्णित कार्यों के लिए नहीं होगा और यही नियम प्रत्येक नए सदस्य को भी बताए जाते हैं, तो फिर v-bulletin के नियम क्यों तोड़े जा रहे हैं?


v-bulletin क्या होता है??

----------


## Rajeev

> v-bulletin क्या होता है??


vBulletin फोरम सॉफ्टवेयर है ये फोरम बनाने के कार्य में आता है।
हमारा फोरम भी vBulletin सॉफ्टवेयर द्वारा ही बनाया गया है।
फोरम सॉफ्टवेयर अन्य कई प्रकार के होते है जैसे - MyBB, phpBB, FUDforum आदि।
इस बारे में अधिक जानकारी के लिए यहाँ देखें।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## Badtameez

> vBulletin फोरम सॉफ्टवेयर है ये फोरम बनाने के कार्य में आता है।
> हमारा फोरम भी vBulletin सॉफ्टवेयर द्वारा ही बनाया गया है।
> फोरम सॉफ्टवेयर अन्य कई प्रकार के होते है जैसे - MyBB, phpBB, FUDforum आदि।
> इस बारे में अधिक जानकारी के लिए यहाँ देखें।
> धन्यवाद।


जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद!

----------


## totaram

> ये vBulletin के फोरम के नियम है।
> जो इस फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर है।
> इस फोरम के सभी नियम इसके अपने प्रशासक जी द्वारा बनाएँ गए है। जो निम्न है -
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8586





> मतलब कि फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर प्रबंधन को इस शर्त पर उपलब्ध करवाया जाता है कि इसका उपयोग ऊपर वर्णित कार्यों के लिए नहीं होगा और यही नियम प्रत्येक नए सदस्य को भी बताए जाते हैं, तो फिर v-bulletin के नियम क्यों तोड़े जा रहे हैं?


आप दोनों का धन्यवाद. मैं इस मुद्दे पर प्रबंधन सदस्यों की राय का इन्तजार कर रहा हूँ. नियामक महोदय/महोदया इस विरोधाभास के कारणों को स्पष्ट करने का कष्ट  करें.

----------


## pathfinder

इस प्रकार के नियम प्रत्येक फोरम पर होते हैं,परन्तु फिर भी वयस्क फोरम होते ही हैं |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> इस प्रकार के नियम प्रत्येक फोरम पर होते हैं,परन्तु फिर भी वयस्क फोरम होते ही हैं |


मैं नहीं जानता मेरी यह पोस्ट चर्चा को किस ओर ले जाएगी परंतु कहना चाहूँगा, माफ करें; 'भ्रष्टाचार तो लगभग हर देश में है कहीं कम तो कहीं ज्यादा, क्या यह सोचकर हम भी अपने देश में इसे सहन करें?' मित्रगण विचार करके उक्त नियमों वाली बात के संदर्भ में टिप्पणी करें।

----------


## Sameerchand

> मैं नहीं जानता मेरी यह पोस्ट चर्चा को किस ओर ले जाएगी परंतु कहना चाहूँगा, माफ करें; 'भ्रष्टाचार तो लगभग हर देश में है कहीं कम तो कहीं ज्यादा, क्या यह सोचकर हम भी अपने देश में इसे सहन करें?' मित्रगण विचार करके उक्त नियमों वाली बात के संदर्भ में टिप्पणी करें।


*अगर सही तरह से देखे तो वेबसाइट ही पूरी तरह जिम्मेदार होता हैं किसी भी तरह के सामग्री के उसके वेबसाइट पर प्रकाशित होने पर. लेकिन सोसल मीडिया, ब्लॉग्गिंग , फोरम इत्यादि के वेबसाइट अपने आप को बचाने के लिए EULA (End-User License Agreement, Terms of Service) डिजाईन करते है जिसे आपको रजिस्टर करते वक़्त एक्सेप्ट करना पड़ता हैं.इस तरह वो काफी हद तक अपने आप को बचा लेते हैं. ऐसा लगभग सारे सोसल मीडिया, ब्लॉग्गिंग , फोरम इत्यादि करते हैं. यह यूजर की भी गलती हैं की रजिस्टर करते वक़्त वो पढ़ नहीं पाटा सारे नियम और क़ानून, और पढ़े भी कैसे क्युकी नियम कानून काफी सारे होते हैं जिसे पढने में काफी समय निकल जाता हैं. लेकिन फिर भी गलती तो यूजर की हैं, क्युकी उसे पढ़ कर और सोच समझ कर उसे स्वीकार करना चाहिए.

यह बात मैंने आपलोगों को  को अपने एक सूत्र में आपलोगों के पूछने पर बताया था जिसका लिंक मैं दे रहा हूँ.

**पोस्टिंग लिंक......यहाँ पढ़े....*

----------


## totaram

> इस प्रकार के नियम प्रत्येक फोरम पर होते हैं,परन्तु फिर भी वयस्क फोरम होते ही हैं |





> मैं नहीं जानता मेरी यह पोस्ट चर्चा को किस ओर ले जाएगी परंतु कहना चाहूँगा, माफ करें; 'भ्रष्टाचार तो लगभग हर देश में है कहीं कम तो कहीं ज्यादा, क्या यह सोचकर हम भी अपने देश में इसे सहन करें?' मित्रगण विचार करके उक्त नियमों वाली बात के संदर्भ में टिप्पणी करें।





> *अगर सही तरह से देखे तो वेबसाइट ही पूरी तरह जिम्मेदार होता हैं किसी भी तरह के सामग्री के उसके वेबसाइट पर प्रकाशित होने पर. लेकिन सोसल मीडिया, ब्लॉग्गिंग , फोरम इत्यादि के वेबसाइट अपने आप को बचाने के लिए EULA (End-User License Agreement, Terms of Service) डिजाईन करते है जिसे आपको रजिस्टर करते वक़्त एक्सेप्ट करना पड़ता हैं.इस तरह वो काफी हद तक अपने आप को बचा लेते हैं. ऐसा लगभग सारे सोसल मीडिया, ब्लॉग्गिंग , फोरम इत्यादि करते हैं. यह यूजर की भी गलती हैं की रजिस्टर करते वक़्त वो पढ़ नहीं पाटा सारे नियम और क़ानून, और पढ़े भी कैसे क्युकी नियम कानून काफी सारे होते हैं जिसे पढने में काफी समय निकल जाता हैं. लेकिन फिर भी गलती तो यूजर की हैं, क्युकी उसे पढ़ कर और सोच समझ कर उसे स्वीकार करना चाहिए.
> 
> यह बात मैंने आपलोगों को  को अपने एक सूत्र में आपलोगों के पूछने पर बताया था जिसका लिंक मैं दे रहा हूँ.
> 
> **पोस्टिंग लिंक......यहाँ पढ़े....*


आप सबों का अपने विचार रखने हेतु आभार. मुझे लगता है कि हमें इस चर्चा को यहीं विराम देना चाहिए... क्योंकि हम सभी इस फोरम पर आते ही हैं व्यस्क मनोरंजन हेतु और अपने मन कि कुंठाओ से मुक्त हो कर स्वच्छंद रूप से अपने विचार अभिव्यक्त करने - जो हम शायद इतने खुले रूप में अपने समाज में नहीं कर सकते. ये आप भी मानेंगे कि अगर फोरम पर ये उत्तेजक सामग्री (गरम मसाला विभाग) ना हो तो फोरम अधूरा हो जायेगा. मतलब ये कि अगर उन नियमों को कठोरता पूर्वक लागू किया जाए तो फोरम खुद अपना ही मूल अस्तित्व खो बैठेगा जो कि फोरम के हितैषी कभी भी नहीं चाहेंगे.

----------


## pathfinder

मित्रों जो सदस्य इस नियम का कठोरता से पालन करना चाहते हैं तो  पंजीकरण हेतु स्वीकार किये गए लाईसेंस एग्रीमेंट  के अनुसार वो लोग वयस्क सामग्री प्रदर्शित मत कीजिये |जहाँ तक मुझे याद है किसी भी सदस्य को आज तक प्रबंधन की और से ऐसी सामग्री प्रदर्शित करने के लिए बाध्य नहीं किया गया है |

----------


## Sameerchand

> मित्रों जो सदस्य इस नियम का कठोरता से पालन करना चाहते हैं तो  पंजीकरण हेतु स्वीकार किये गए लाईसेंस एग्रीमेंट  के अनुसार वो लोग वयस्क सामग्री प्रदर्शित मत कीजिये |जहाँ तक मुझे याद है किसी भी सदस्य को आज तक प्रबंधन की और से ऐसी सामग्री प्रदर्शित करने के लिए बाध्य नहीं किया गया है |


*पाथ जी, आपका कहना बिलकुल सही हैं और मैं आपका पूरा समर्थन करता हूँ......इस मंच पर आते वक़्त अगर किसी सदस्य ने ऐसा कोई नियम को स्वीकार किया हैं तो उसे कठोरता से पालन करे, अगर आपको इससे दिक्कत हैं. मंच ने किसी को बाध्य नहीं किया की वो अश्लील और नग्न सामग्री मंच पर पोस्ट करे.........*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्रों जो सदस्य इस नियम का कठोरता से पालन करना चाहते हैं तो  पंजीकरण हेतु स्वीकार किये गए लाईसेंस एग्रीमेंट  के अनुसार वो लोग वयस्क सामग्री प्रदर्शित मत कीजिये |जहाँ तक मुझे याद है किसी भी सदस्य को आज तक प्रबंधन की और से ऐसी सामग्री प्रदर्शित करने के लिए बाध्य नहीं किया गया है |





> *पाथ जी, आपका कहना बिलकुल सही हैं और मैं आपका पूरा समर्थन करता हूँ......इस मंच पर आते वक़्त अगर किसी सदस्य ने ऐसा कोई नियम को स्वीकार किया हैं तो उसे कठोरता से पालन करे, अगर आपको इससे दिक्कत हैं. मंच ने किसी को बाध्य नहीं किया की वो अश्लील और नग्न सामग्री मंच पर पोस्ट करे.........*


सत्य वचन, समर्थन! हाँ यह एक बीच का रास्ता हो सकता है।

----------


## totaram

> आप सबों का अपने विचार रखने हेतु आभार. मुझे लगता है कि हमें इस चर्चा को यहीं विराम देना चाहिए... क्योंकि हम सभी इस फोरम पर आते ही हैं व्यस्क मनोरंजन हेतु और अपने मन कि कुंठाओ से मुक्त हो कर स्वच्छंद रूप से अपने विचार अभिव्यक्त करने - जो हम शायद इतने खुले रूप में अपने समाज में नहीं कर सकते. ये आप भी मानेंगे कि अगर फोरम पर ये उत्तेजक सामग्री (गरम मसाला विभाग) ना हो तो फोरम अधूरा हो जायेगा. मतलब ये कि अगर उन नियमों को कठोरता पूर्वक लागू किया जाए तो फोरम खुद अपना ही मूल अस्तित्व खो बैठेगा जो कि फोरम के हितैषी कभी भी नहीं चाहेंगे.





> मित्रों जो सदस्य इस नियम का कठोरता से पालन करना चाहते हैं तो  पंजीकरण हेतु स्वीकार किये गए लाईसेंस एग्रीमेंट  के अनुसार वो लोग वयस्क सामग्री प्रदर्शित मत कीजिये |जहाँ तक मुझे याद है किसी भी सदस्य को आज तक प्रबंधन की और से ऐसी सामग्री प्रदर्शित करने के लिए बाध्य नहीं किया गया है |


आदरणीय पाथ जी, मेरा मतलब यह नहीं था कि इस नियम को कठोरता से लागू किया जाए. ऐसा मैंने अपने पोस्ट में लिखा भी था. मेरे मन में बस ये जिज्ञासा हुई कि एक व्यस्क फोरम के ऐसे नियम क्यों बनाए गए जबकि इसका उद्देश्य ही सदस्यों को व्यस्क मनोरंजन उपलब्ध करवाना है. इसी क्यों का उत्तर पाने के लिए मैंने आप सब से पूछा था. पर मुझे लगता है कि मेरी बात को गलत परिप्रेक्ष्य में लिया गया. खैर मेरी पोस्ट से जिन प्रशासकों / नियामकों /सदस्यों को बुरा लगा है उन सब से मैं माफ़ी चाहता हूँ. आशा करता हूँ कि मैं अपनी बात स्पष्ट रूप से रख पाया हूँ. धन्यवाद.

----------


## pathfinder

> आदरणीय पाथ जी, मेरा मतलब यह नहीं था कि इस नियम को कठोरता से लागू किया जाए. ऐसा मैंने अपने पोस्ट में लिखा भी था. मेरे मन में बस ये जिज्ञासा हुई कि एक व्यस्क फोरम के ऐसे नियम क्यों बनाए गए जबकि इसका उद्देश्य ही सदस्यों को व्यस्क मनोरंजन उपलब्ध करवाना है. इसी क्यों का उत्तर पाने के लिए मैंने आप सब से पूछा था. पर मुझे लगता है कि मेरी बात को गलत परिप्रेक्ष्य में लिया गया. खैर मेरी पोस्ट से जिन प्रशासकों / नियामकों /सदस्यों को बुरा लगा है उन सब से मैं माफ़ी चाहता हूँ. आशा करता हूँ कि मैं अपनी बात स्पष्ट रूप से रख पाया हूँ. धन्यवाद.


प्रिय तोता राम जी आपकी जिज्ञासा अनुचित नहीं थी जिसका उत्तर यह है कि वह लाईसेंस एग्रीमेंट फोरम का नहीं बल्कि वी बुलेटिन का है,परन्तु कुछ सदस्य निंरतर प्रबंधन से टकराव के बहाने ढूँढ़ते रहते हैं |

----------


## totaram

> प्रिय तोता राम जी आपकी जिज्ञासा अनुचित नहीं थी जिसका उत्तर यह है कि वह लाईसेंस एग्रीमेंट फोरम का नहीं बल्कि वी बुलेटिन का है,परन्तु कुछ सदस्य निंरतर प्रबंधन से टकराव के बहाने ढूँढ़ते रहते हैं |


स्थिति स्पष्ट करने के लिए आपका आभार पाथ जी. आगे से मैं ध्यान रखूँगा कि ऐसी पोस्ट ना करूं जिनका फोरम प्रबंधन के खिलाफ दुरूपयोग किया जा सके या जिससे किसी प्रशासक /नियामक / सदस्य की भावनाएं आहत हों.

----------


## totaram

मैं अधिकतर तो अपने कम्प्युटर से ही फोरम पर आता हूँ, पर जब कभी कभी मैं बाहर होता हूँ तो चाहता हूँ कि मोबाइल से लोग इन करू. पर समस्या है कि opera mini में फोरम का address देने पर फोरम का जो मुख्य पृष्ठ खुलता है उस पर एक सन्देश आता है कि "Your IP has been banned by the administrator. Click here to contact administrator." और इस लिंक पर क्लिक करने से invalid link शो करता है. दिलचस्प यह है कि उसी मोबाइल में दूसरा सिम डालने से फोरम खुलता है. ऐसा क्यूं होता है?

----------


## RANAJI1982

भाई कोई ये बतायेगा कि मैने आज तक किस किस को रेपो दी है मुझे उसका पता कैसे चलेगा  और मेरे रेपो देने से दूसरे मित्र को कितने पांइट मिलेगे

----------


## mantu007

> भाई कोई ये बतायेगा कि मैने आज तक किस किस को रेपो दी है मुझे उसका पता कैसे चलेगा  और मेरे रेपो देने से दूसरे मित्र को कितने पांइट मिलेगे


*इसके लिए आपको सिर्फ हमारे फोरम के प्रशासक पाथ जी से संपर्क करना पड़ेगा ......*

----------


## Sameerchand

> भाई कोई ये बतायेगा कि मैने आज तक किस किस को रेपो दी है मुझे उसका पता कैसे चलेगा  और मेरे रेपो देने से दूसरे मित्र को कितने पांइट मिलेगे


*दिनेश जी इसके लिए आप इन सूत्रों की मदद ले सकते हैं. इन सूत्रों को पढ़कर आपके मन में उठ रही सारे सवालों के जवाब मिल जायेंगे, ऐसा मैं आशा करता हूँ.
*
*!!रेप्युटेशन के नियम!!


*

----------


## satya_anveshi

नियामक दादा!
यह सूत्र देखिए, इसे बनाने वाले मित्र की पोस्ट संख्या अभी तक 100 नहीं है लेकिन फिर भी उन्होंने सूत्र बनाया है।
मैं यह नहीं कहना चाहता कि फोरम के नियम का हवाला देकर उस सूत्र को मिटा दिया जाए अथवा ऐसी ही कोई प्रतिक्रिया दी जाए, क्योंकि वह एक अच्छा सूत्र है; मैं तो बस जानना चाहता हूँ, कैसे यह संभव हो सकता है।
यह रहा सूत्र का पता
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12895

----------


## Sameerchand

> नियामक दादा!
> यह सूत्र देखिए, इसे बनाने वाले मित्र की पोस्ट संख्या अभी तक 100 नहीं है लेकिन फिर भी उन्होंने सूत्र बनाया है।
> मैं यह नहीं कहना चाहता कि फोरम के नियम का हवाला देकर उस सूत्र को मिटा दिया जाए अथवा ऐसी ही कोई प्रतिक्रिया दी जाए, क्योंकि वह एक अच्छा सूत्र है; मैं तो बस जानना चाहता हूँ, कैसे यह संभव हो सकता है।
> यह रहा सूत्र का पता
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12895


*मित्र बेन टेन जी, जब इन्होने यह सूत्र बनाया था, शायद उस समय सूत्र बनाने के लिए ३० पोस्ट की जरुरत होती थी. इसलिए ये महाशय सूत्र बना जाये. शायद फरवरी से सूत्र बनाने के लिए १०० पोस्ट अनिवार्य किया गया.*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *मित्र बेन टेन जी, जब इन्होने यह सूत्र बनाया था, शायद उस समय सूत्र बनाने के लिए ३० पोस्ट की जरुरत होती थी. इसलिए ये महाशय सूत्र बना जाये. शायद फरवरी से सूत्र बनाने के लिए १०० पोस्ट अनिवार्य किया गया.*


ही ही......
समीर भाई, मित्र ने यह सूत्र 27 मार्च 2012 को बनाया है। क्या आपने मेरे द्वारा दिए गए वेब पते का उपयोग किया था?

----------


## Badtameez

> ही ही......
> समीर भाई, मित्र ने यह सूत्र 27 मार्च 2012 को बनाया है। क्या आपने मेरे द्वारा दिए गए वेब पते का उपयोग किया था?


ही ही ही उस समय फोरम का नियमरूपी पहरेदार पहरा नहीं दे रहा था।

----------


## Sameerchand

> ही ही......
> समीर भाई, मित्र ने यह सूत्र 27 मार्च 2012 को बनाया है। क्या आपने मेरे द्वारा दिए गए वेब पते का उपयोग किया था?





> ही ही ही उस समय फोरम का नियमरूपी पहरेदार पहरा नहीं दे रहा था।


*तब तो बंधू आपकी बात एवं तर्क में दम हैं. शायद उस समय फोरम का नियमरूपी पहरेदार पहरा नहीं दे रहा था।.. :):) शायद कोई तकनिकी दिक्कत रही होगी.........
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ही ही ही उस समय फोरम का नियमरूपी पहरेदार पहरा नहीं दे रहा था।


क्या ऐसा भी होता है???

----------


## Sameerchand

> क्या ऐसा भी होता है???


*कभी कभी हो जाता हैं......  :):)*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *कभी कभी हो जाता हैं......  :):)*


प्रबंध का अपवाद का सिद्धांत का उदाहरण ।

----------


## totaram

> मैं अधिकतर तो अपने कम्प्युटर से ही फोरम पर आता हूँ, पर जब कभी कभी मैं बाहर होता हूँ तो चाहता हूँ कि मोबाइल से लोग इन करू. पर समस्या है कि opera mini में फोरम का address देने पर फोरम का जो मुख्य पृष्ठ खुलता है उस पर एक सन्देश आता है कि "Your IP has been banned by the administrator. Click here to contact administrator." और इस लिंक पर क्लिक करने से invalid link शो करता है. दिलचस्प यह है कि उसी मोबाइल में दूसरा सिम डालने से फोरम खुलता है. ऐसा क्यूं होता है?


मित्रगण कृप्या मेरी इस समस्या का कोई समाधान बताये.

----------


## Ranveer

> मित्रगण कृप्या मेरी इस समस्या का कोई समाधान बताये.


मित्र तोताराम जी , मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार जब किसी सदस्य की IP बैन की जाती है तो उससे मिलते जुलते अन्य IPs मे भी ये दिक्कतेँ आती है । 
संदर्भ के लिए पिछले फोरम पर भी एक बार हमारे एक प्रिय मित्र की IP को बैन किया गया था जिसके कारण  उससे मिलते जुलते IP वाले कई सदस्य Login नही कर पा रहे थे । स्वं एक नियामक जैलियो जी को इस मुसीबत का सामना करना पडा था ।
हो सकता है कि किसी सदस्य की IP को बैन किया गया हो जिसके कारण आपको ये दिक्कत आ रही हो । 

या फिर कोई अन्य समस्या हो सकती है ।

आप पाथ जी से कहकर अपनी समस्या से छुटकारा पा सकतेँ हैँ ।

----------


## ashok-

मै अपने प्रविष्ठी को edit कैसे करू |कोई विस्तार से बताए |  धन्यवाद |

----------


## Rajeev

> मै अपने प्रविष्ठी को edit कैसे करू |कोई विस्तार से बताए |  धन्यवाद |


अपनी प्रविष्टि को संपादित करने के लिए " प्रविष्टि सम्पादित करें" विकल्प  पर क्लिक करें |

* नोट: आप अपनी प्रविष्टि को सिर्फ 10 दिन के भीतर ही संपादित कर पाएंगे |*
*10 दिन बाद "प्रविष्टि सम्पादित करें" का विकल्प समाप्त हो जाएंगा |*

----------


## ashok-

> अपनी प्रविष्टि को संपादित करने के लिए " प्रविष्टि सम्पादित करें" विकल्प  पर क्लिक करें |
> 
> * नोट: आप अपनी प्रविष्टि को सिर्फ 10 दिन के भीतर ही संपादित कर पाएंगे |*
> *10 दिन बाद "प्रविष्टि सम्पादित करें" का विकल्प समाप्त हो जाएंगा |*


यह है कहाँ ? मुझे तो दिखाई नही पड रहा है |

----------


## ashok-

> यह है कहाँ ? मुझे तो दिखाई नही पड रहा है |


नीचे की ओर you may not edit your post लिखा दिखाई पड़ रहा है  |

----------


## Rajeev

> यह है कहाँ ? मुझे तो दिखाई नही पड रहा है |


अपनी किसी प्रविष्टि को देंखे ,उसमे उत्तर के विकल्प के ठीक बगल में "*प्रविष्टि सम्पादित करें* " का विकल्प मिलेंगा |

----------


## hotmansi

photo deplay nhi ho rhi he . sirf photo ka nam likha ata he, view likha atta he kya kre

----------


## Sameerchand

> नीचे की ओर you may not edit your post लिखा दिखाई पड़ रहा है  |


*जब तक आपके पोस्ट की संख्या १०० नहीं हो जाती, तब तक यह सुविधा आपको नहीं मिलेगी. १०० पोस्ट पूरा होते ही आपको यह सुविधा अपने आप मिल जाएगी..*

----------


## Rajeev

> *जब तक आपके पोस्ट की संख्या १०० नहीं हो जाती, तब तक यह सुविधा आपको नहीं मिलेगी. १०० पोस्ट पूरा होते ही आपको यह सुविधा अपने आप मिल जाएगी..*


धन्यवाद समीर जी, अशोक जी के साथ-साथ मुझें भी इस जानकारी से अवगत कराने के लिए।

----------


## ashok-

> *जब तक आपके पोस्ट की संख्या १०० नहीं हो जाती, तब तक यह सुविधा आपको नहीं मिलेगी. १०० पोस्ट पूरा होते ही आपको यह सुविधा अपने आप मिल जाएगी..*


मंच के नियम को मानना पड़ेगा पर मेरी एक पोस्ट धर्म के ज्योतिष सूत्र (सूत्रधार --गुरूजी ) में प्रविष्ठी ९० में कॉपी करने की गलती से एक ही लेख कई बार छप  गया है | कृपया कोई नियामक या अन्य कोई अधिकारी उस दुबारा छपे लेख को मिटा दे | मूल लेख को रहने दे | देखने या पढ़ने में दृष्टि -कटू लग रहा है |धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

अपने हस्ताक्षर में चित्र कैसे लगाया जाता है?

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बहुत ही बहतरीन जानकारी मिली है फोरम के बारे में धन्वाद सभी मित्रो का*

----------


## Rajeev

> अपने हस्ताक्षर में चित्र कैसे लगाया जाता है?


प्रिय सौरभ जी, अपने हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लगाने की लिए |
आपकी प्रविष्टि संख्या 5000 होनी आवश्यक है तभी आपको हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लगाने का विकल्प मिलेंगा |
इस लिंक में डार्क रायडर उर्फ मनोज जी द्वारा बताया गया है की हस्ताक्षर में चित्र कैसे लगाएं |

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

महोदय,

मैं मेरी हस्ताक्षर लाइन मे केवल एक लाइन  ही लिख पा रहा हूँ । एक से ज्यादा लाइन होने पर सॉफ्टवेर सूचित करता है की आप को 3 लाइन लिखने की आज्ञा है लेकिन आपकी लाइने ज्यादा है । भले ही मैं 2 लिने ही प्रयोग करूँ। 

कृपया इस समस्या का निराकरन करने की कृपा करें।

----------


## groopji

> महोदय,
> 
> मैं मेरी हस्ताक्षर लाइन मे केवल एक लाइन  ही लिख पा रहा हूँ । एक से ज्यादा लाइन होने पर सॉफ्टवेर सूचित करता है की आप को 3 लाइन लिखने की आज्ञा है लेकिन आपकी लाइने ज्यादा है । भले ही मैं 2 लिने ही प्रयोग करूँ। 
> 
> कृपया इस समस्या का निराकरन करने की कृपा करें।


आचार्य जी शायद आपको फॉण्ट का साइज छोटा करना पड़ेगा उसके बाद आप हस्ताक्षर सम्पादित कर सकेंगे

----------


## nisha11142

thanks for information

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचार्य जी शायद आपको फॉण्ट का साइज छोटा करना पड़ेगा उसके बाद आप हस्ताक्षर सम्पादित कर सकेंगे


फॉन्ट कितना भी छोटा कर लूँ ----समस्या येही रहती है.....

----------


## Sameerchand

> फॉन्ट कितना भी छोटा कर लूँ ----समस्या येही रहती है.....


*मित्र, आप अपने हस्ताक्षर में अगर कुछ लिखने के बाद इंटर प्रेस करते हैं तो फोरम का सॉफ्टवेर एक लाइन गणना कर लेता हैं. इसलिए यह सुनिश्चित करले की कोई इंटर प्रेस न किये हो. और साथ में वर्ड को फॉर्मेट करके उसे अप्लोअद करे....*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *मित्र, आप अपने हस्ताक्षर में अगर कुछ लिखने के बाद इंटर प्रेस करते हैं तो फोरम का सॉफ्टवेर एक लाइन गणना कर लेता हैं. इसलिए यह सुनिश्चित करले की कोई इंटर प्रेस न किये हो. और साथ में वर्ड को फॉर्मेट करके उसे अप्लोअद करे....*


चलिये ये भी कोशिश करके थोड़ी देर मे बताता हूँ.......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *मित्र, आप अपने हस्ताक्षर में अगर कुछ लिखने के बाद इंटर प्रेस करते हैं तो फोरम का सॉफ्टवेर एक लाइन गणना कर लेता हैं. इसलिए यह सुनिश्चित करले की कोई इंटर प्रेस न किये हो. और साथ में वर्ड को फॉर्मेट करके उसे अप्लोअद करे....*


धन्यवाद मित्र............. 

गलती समझ आ गयी.........

----------


## Sameerchand

> धन्यवाद मित्र............. 
> 
> गलती समझ आ गयी.........


*आपका स्वागत हैं मित्र...........*

----------


## gulabo

में मनमोहक चित्र विभाग के कई चित्रों को नही देख पा रही हूँ क्या चक्कर है ?

----------


## The Unique

*बहुत ही अच्छा और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है,जब मै इस सूत्र को पढ़ रहा था तो सोच रहा था की इस सूत्र मै बहुत सारे प्रष्ठ हो तो  मजा आ जाये परन्तु ये सूत्र तो केवल १८ प्रष्ठ मै ही खत्म हो गया और केवल सवाल जबाब का सूत्र बनकर रह गया!!नियामक महोदय से अनुरोध है की  कृपया सूत्र को निरंतर गतिमान बनाये रखे और हमें तकनिकी ज्ञान देते रहे!!मस्त सूत्र के लिए रेपो++*

----------


## RANAJI1982

राकेश मियां गजब की रचना की है आपने इसके लिये कुछ मिठाई भेज रहा हूं ! स्वीकार करे

----------


## raj10967

नियामक जी मुझे मोबाईल से सुत्र मे फोटो डालने के तरीके के बारे बताने की कृपा करेँ

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नियामक जी मुझे मोबाईल से सुत्र मे फोटो डालने के तरीके के बारे बताने की कृपा करेँ


भाई राज जी, आप कौनसा मोबाइल और कौनसा वेब ब्राउज़र उपयोग लेते हैं?

----------


## raj10967

बेन भाई में नोकिया का c2-01 मॉडल ओरे ओपेरा से नेट चलता हूँ

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन भाई में नोकिया का c2-01 मॉडल ओरे ओपेरा से नेट चलता हूँ


राज भाई पहले तो आप इन्टरनेट सर्फ करने के लिए अपना ब्राउज़र बदलिए। फोरम को विजिट करने के लिए एक सर्वश्रेष्ठ ब्राउज़र है UC Browser. इसे आप यहाँ से डाऊनलोड कर सकते हैं।
सबसे पहले बार फोरम खोलने पर वह फोरम मोड में खुलेगा, इससे बाहर निकालने के लिए पेज में सबसे नीचे exit foram mode पर क्लिक कीजिए। इसके बाद आपको फोरम सामान्य रूप में दिखाई देगा।
1 किसी भी पोस्ट में चित्र अपलोड करने के लिए पहले तो टेक्स्ट एडिटर के नीचे दिया गया go advanced बटन चुनें फिर खुलने वाले पेज में manage attachments को सलेक्ट करें।
2 अब एक नई विंडो खुलेगी इसमें अपने फोन से चित्र अपलोड करने का विकल्प होगा। जहां पर आपकी फाइल स्टोर्ड है, वाहान तक नेविगेट करें और फिर उसे सिलैक्ट करके upload बटन सलेक्ट करें।
3 थोड़ी ही देर में आपकी फाइल अपलोड हो जाएगी। अब बेक जाने वाला बटन दबाएँ, टेक्स्ट एडिटर में अपना संदेश लिखें और पोस्ट कर दें।
दूसरा तरीका............
यदि आप फाइल अपने मोबाइल से नहीं अपितु इन्टरनेट से डालना चाहते हैं तो------
1 जो भी चित्र आपको डालना है उसपर अपना पॉइंटर लेकर जाएँ। चित्र के चारों और एक आउटलाइन बन जाएगी, जैसे ki कोई लिंक सलेक्ट होने पर होती है।
2 इसके बाद की-बोर्ड का बटन 1 दबाएँ। जो विकल्प आए उनमें से page info का चुनाव करें।
3 अब यहाँ आपको वर्तमान पेज का एड्रेस और भी कुछ जानकारियाँ मिलेगी। इनमें से view image link को कॉपी कर लें। (वहाँ कॉपी करने का विकल्प होगा)
4 जहां आपको चित्र पोस्ट करना है, वहाँ अपने संदेश के बीच में या कहीं भी [img ][/img] लिखें और उनके बीच में इमेज का एड्रेस पेस्ट कर दें। जैसा मैंने किया है-
[img ]http://forum.hindivichar.com/images/avatars/anime/23.jpg[/img]
5 इसके बाद पोस्ट कर दें।
आपका चित्र प्रदर्शित हो जाएगा।

----------


## Rajeev

> राज भाई पहले तो आप इन्टरनेट सर्फ करने के लिए अपना ब्राउज़र बदलिए। फोरम को विजिट करने के लिए एक सर्वश्रेष्ठ ब्राउज़र है UC Browser. इसे आप यहाँ से डाऊनलोड कर सकते हैं।
> सबसे पहले बार फोरम खोलने पर वह फोरम मोड में खुलेगा, इससे बाहर निकालने के लिए पेज में सबसे नीचे exit foram mode पर क्लिक कीजिए। इसके बाद आपको फोरम सामान्य रूप में दिखाई देगा।
> 1 किसी भी पोस्ट में चित्र अपलोड करने के लिए पहले तो टेक्स्ट एडिटर के नीचे दिया गया go advanced बटन चुनें फिर खुलने वाले पेज में manage attachments को सलेक्ट करें।
> 2 अब एक नई विंडो खुलेगी इसमें अपने फोन से चित्र अपलोड करने का विकल्प होगा। जहां पर आपकी फाइल स्टोर्ड है, वाहान तक नेविगेट करें और फिर उसे सिलैक्ट करके upload बटन सलेक्ट करें।
> 3 थोड़ी ही देर में आपकी फाइल अपलोड हो जाएगी। अब बेक जाने वाला बटन दबाएँ, टेक्स्ट एडिटर में अपना संदेश लिखें और पोस्ट कर दें।
> दूसरा तरीका............
> यदि आप फाइल अपने मोबाइल से नहीं अपितु इन्टरनेट से डालना चाहते हैं तो------
> 1 जो भी चित्र आपको डालना है उसपर अपना पॉइंटर लेकर जाएँ। चित्र के चारों और एक आउटलाइन बन जाएगी, जैसे ki कोई लिंक सलेक्ट होने पर होती है।
> 2 इसके बाद की-बोर्ड का बटन 1 दबाएँ। जो विकल्प आए उनमें से page info का चुनाव करें।
> ...


बेन जी, क्या मेरे नोकिया 6630 में UC Browser में हिन्दी समर्थन करेंगा | (मेरा फोन बिना हिन्दी समर्थन वाला है)
मेरे नोकिया 6630 के लिए UC Browser का कौन-सा वर्जन सर्वोत्तम रहेंगा |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन जी, क्या मेरे नोकिया 6630 में UC Browser में हिन्दी समर्थन करेंगा | (मेरा फोन बिना हिन्दी समर्थन वाला है)
> मेरे नोकिया 6630 के लिए UC Browser का कौन-सा वर्जन सर्वोत्तम रहेंगा |


भाई राजीव जी, मैंने कभी s40 के अलावा कोई भी फोन हाथ में नहीं लिया है और ज़्यादातर मैं केवल उन्हीं मुद्दों पर सहायता कर सकता हूँ जो कभी मेरे समक्ष भी खड़े रहे हों। अतः आपके सवाल का जवाब मेरे पास नहीं है, क्षमा कीजिए।

----------


## chatura

> में मनमोहक चित्र विभाग के कई चित्रों को नही देख पा रही हूँ क्या चक्कर है ?


aisa hi mere saath bhi ho raha hai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## totaram

मैंने "सदस्यों की समस्याएं/मदद/सुझाव" वाले सूत्र पर अपनी एक समस्या रखी थी, पर कोई उत्तर नहीं मिला इसलिए दुबारा यहाँ पूछ रहा हूँ. यदि किसी मित्र के पास कोई जानकारी हो तो प्लीज शेयर करें.



> मैं चाहता  हूँ कि मैं जब भी किसी सूत्र में पोस्ट करूं तो मेरी हर एक पोस्ट का  टेक्स्ट खास रंग और खास साइज में दिखे, दूसरे शब्दों में मुझे हर बार पोस्ट  करते समय फॉण्ट कलर और फॉण्ट साइज ना बदलना पड़े. क्या ऐसा कोई तरीका है कि  मैं अपने पोस्ट के लिए डिफौल्ट फॉण्ट कलर और साइज सेट कर सकूं???

----------


## draculla

> मैंने "सदस्यों की समस्याएं/मदद/सुझाव" वाले सूत्र पर अपनी एक समस्या रखी थी, पर कोई उत्तर नहीं मिला इसलिए दुबारा यहाँ पूछ रहा हूँ. यदि किसी मित्र के पास कोई जानकारी हो तो प्लीज शेयर करें.



*बंधू ऐसी कोई भी व्यवस्था फोरम पर उपलब्ध नहीं है और ही किसी सदस्य को आज तक प्राप्त हुई है.
आपको हर बार अपने फौंट का साइज और रंग चुनना ही पड़ेगा.
मेरे विचार से इस प्रकार की व्यवस्था उपलब्ध करना भी बहुत जटिल कार्य होता होगा.
इसीलिए शायद प्रबंधन ने इस पर कोई विचार नहीं रखा है.
आशा करता हूँ की आप बात समझ गए होंगे.
*

----------


## totaram

> *बंधू ऐसी कोई भी व्यवस्था फोरम पर उपलब्ध नहीं है और ही किसी सदस्य को आज तक प्राप्त हुई है.
> आपको हर बार अपने फौंट का साइज और रंग चुनना ही पड़ेगा.
> मेरे विचार से इस प्रकार की व्यवस्था उपलब्ध करना भी बहुत जटिल कार्य होता होगा.
> इसीलिए शायद प्रबंधन ने इस पर कोई विचार नहीं रखा है.
> आशा करता हूँ की आप बात समझ गए होंगे.
> *


मुझे फोरम सोफ्टवेयर के बारे में ज्यादा जानकारी नहीं ड्रेकुला भाई, पर जब इसमें हम डिस्प्ले सेट्टिंग कर सकते हैं (जैसे कि view avatar, view signature, view attached images) इत्यादि इत्यादि तो ये सुविधा देना भी बहुत ज्यादा जटिल नहीं होना चाहिए. बहरहाल उत्तर देने का शुक्रिया..... कम से कम आपने कुछ पल तो निकाले  मेरे लिए..... धन्यवाद.

----------


## vipin8

किसी की पोस्ट को कापी करके उसके नीचे कमेँट कैसे किया जाता है जैसा कि तोताराम भाई ने किया

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> किसी की पोस्ट को कापी करके उसके नीचे कमेँट कैसे किया जाता है जैसा कि तोताराम भाई ने किया


मित्र हर पोस्ट के नीचे दाहिने साईड मैं Reply With Quote*  लिखा है बस जिस पोस्ट को रिप्लाइ देना चाहते है उस पोस्ट के नीचे इसे क्लिक करे ,,अपना जवाब लिखे ओर पोस्ट कर दे ।*

----------


## RAJA456001

aapka prastuti karan achha laga dhanaywad

----------


## ashwanimale

यह जानकारी मंच पर भ्रमण और सुत्रादी बनाने में काफी मदद करेगी

----------


## nikky0007

मुझे यह जानना है की जब मैं सूत्र मैं कोई प्रविष्टी डालती हु तो ऊपर मेसेज बॉक्स मैं मिनिमम १२ वर्ड डालना जरुरी होता है.क्या कोई तरीका है की उस मेसेज बॉक्स मैं बिना कुछ डाले मैं प्रविष्टी डाल सकू.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मुझे यह जानना है की जब मैं सूत्र मैं कोई प्रविष्टी डालती हु तो ऊपर मेसेज बॉक्स मैं मिनिमम १२ वर्ड डालना जरुरी होता है.क्या कोई तरीका है की उस मेसेज बॉक्स मैं बिना कुछ डाले मैं प्रविष्टी डाल सकू.


नहीं देवी जी इस तरह का कोई तरीका नहीं है।

----------


## groopji

> मुझे यह जानना है की जब मैं सूत्र मैं कोई प्रविष्टी डालती हु तो ऊपर मेसेज बॉक्स मैं मिनिमम १२ वर्ड डालना जरुरी होता है.क्या कोई तरीका है की उस मेसेज बॉक्स मैं बिना कुछ डाले मैं प्रविष्टी डाल सकू.


किन्तु आप खाली प्रविष्टि क्यों करना चाहती हैं .... कृपया बताने का कष्ट कीजिए

----------


## MALLIKA

*बहुत ही बढ़िया और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र !*

*सूत्र की पूरी पोस्ट पढ़ कर अपनी पोस्ट कर रही हूँ !*

*जानकारियों का खजाना है ये सूत्र !*

*सूत्र धार को बधाई !*

*ऐसे सूत्र बहुत कम बनते है !  ,,,,, कृपया सूत्र को गति दे*

----------


## nikky0007

> किन्तु आप खाली प्रविष्टि क्यों करना चाहती हैं .... कृपया बताने का कष्ट कीजिए


खाली प्रविष्टी नहीं पर जब मैं तस्वीरे अपलोड करती हु तो अगर मैंने एक साथ २० प्रविष्टी डाली तो बार बार क्या मेसेज डाले यह मुश्किल हो जाता है.और सेम  मेसेज अगले ५ मिनट तक डाल नहीं सकते,इसीलिए मैं चाहती थी अगर कोई ऐसा तरीका होता.अगर कोई तरीका नहीं है तो कोई बात नहीं

----------


## ashwanimale

महोदय/महोदया, मेरी समस्या है, की मुझे कई बार महसूस हुआ की, जब कभी मै, किसी सूत्र मे कुछ ही देर बाद एक और प्रविस्ठी करता हूँ, तब मेरी प्रविस्थियों की संख्या नहीं बढती, क्या एक सूत्र मे दो या दो से ज्यादा बार प्र्विस्थी सम्बन्धी कोई नियम कार्य कर रहा है, कृपया जानकारी दें, ताकि इस विषय पर स्थिति स्पस्ट हो सके

----------


## satya_anveshi

नहीं मित्र ऐसा कोई नियम/कारण नहीं है, बल्कि यह एक भ्रम है जो इंटरनेट ब्राउजर के कारण उत्पन्न होता है। आप निश्चिंत रहिए और आनंद लेते रहिए।

----------


## groopji

> खाली प्रविष्टी नहीं पर जब मैं तस्वीरे अपलोड करती हु तो अगर मैंने एक साथ २० प्रविष्टी डाली तो बार बार क्या मेसेज डाले यह मुश्किल हो जाता है.और सेम  मेसेज अगले ५ मिनट तक डाल नहीं सकते,इसीलिए मैं चाहती थी अगर कोई ऐसा तरीका होता.अगर कोई तरीका नहीं है तो कोई बात नहीं


अगर आप तस्वीरें डाल रही हैं तो "..........................." या "---------------------" जैसे सांकेतिक शब्द भी डाल सकती हैं ..... तस्वीरों के साथ इस तरह के संकेत भी मान्य हैं और सबसे महत्वपूर्ण ये बात भी है कि ऐसा करने पर आपका समय बी नष्ट नहीं होगा .............धन्यवाद

----------


## TIGERR

*बहुत ही बढ़िया और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र !*

----------


## TIGERR

> खाली प्रविष्टी नहीं पर जब मैं तस्वीरे अपलोड करती हु तो अगर मैंने एक साथ २० प्रविष्टी डाली तो बार बार क्या मेसेज डाले यह मुश्किल हो जाता है.और सेम  मेसेज अगले ५ मिनट तक डाल नहीं सकते,इसीलिए मैं चाहती थी अगर कोई ऐसा तरीका होता.अगर कोई तरीका नहीं है तो कोई बात नहीं


drop box से डाल दिया कर काकी ,फिर कुछ लिखने की जरूरा नही पड़ेगी

----------


## ashwanimale

> नहीं मित्र ऐसा कोई नियम/कारण नहीं है, बल्कि यह एक भ्रम है जो इंटरनेट ब्राउजर के कारण उत्पन्न होता है। आप निश्चिंत रहिए और आनंद लेते रहिए।


बेनतेन जी तसल्लीबख्श जवाब देने के लिये शुक्रिया

----------


## sbhabhi795

फान्ट व कलर कोड की जानकारी चािहये

----------


## ashwanimale

बेन तेन जी लगभग १० दिनों के दौरान रोजाना सूत्र पर भ्रमण के समय एक सूत्र या प्रिविष्ठी ऐसी थी जिसमे पीडीएफ़  फाइल को अनलोक करने कि तरकीब बताई गयी थी, अब मुझे उस तरकीब कि जरूरत हुई तब मैं उस सूत्र या प्रविष्ठी तक पहुँच नहीं पा रहा, क्या कोइ तरीका है जिससे मैं उस पीडीएफ  अन्लोक की जानकारी तक पहुँच सकूं, यानि की शर्च कर सकूं .........

----------


## darksiders

मुझे फोरोम से अपना अकाउंट डिलीट करना है कैसे करें ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मुझे फोरोम से अपना अकाउंट डिलीट करना है कैसे करें ?


मित्र आप ऐसा क्यों करना चाहते हैं?

----------


## sbhabhi795

यूजरनेम कैसे बदलें

----------


## Sameerchand

> यूजरनेम कैसे बदलें


*बंधू, जो आपको यूजरनेम चाहिए उस यूजरनेम को यहाँ पर लिख कर आप अनुरोध कर सकते हैं....अगर उपलब्ध हुआ तो प्रबंधन द्वारा बदल दिया जायेगा...मगर याद रहे  यूजरनेम परिवर्तन की सुविधा केवल एक बार ही मिलती है ,इसलिए सोच समझकर ही नए नाम का चयन करे |
*
*अनुरोध यहाँ करे....*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> यूजरनेम कैसे बदलें


मित्र आप नीचे के लिंक पर अपनी पसंद के लगभग चार नाम बता दें जो उपलब्ध होगा वह आपको दे दिया जाएगा।
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=249

----------


## Shree Ji

प्रबंधक जी से अनुरोध
गर्म मसाला विभाग मे विचरण से पहले विभाग मे मौजूद वयस्क सामग्री संबंधित चेतावनी प्रदर्शित करने की व्यवस्था हो सके तो आपकी बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी और समाज की भलाई की दिशा मे ये आपका एक और महत्वपुर्ण कदम होगा 
धन्यवाद 
क्षमा कीजियेगा इस पोस्ट से संबंधित उचित सुत्र बंद होने की वजह से यहाँ पोस्ट किया हैं

----------


## anita

मुझे फोरोम से अपना अकाउंट डिलीट करना है कैसे करें ?

----------


## anita

मुझे फोरोम से अपना अकाउंट डिलीट करना है कैसे करें ?

----------


## kajal janu

is foram ko mobile site se pc site kaise kare mobile site me setting ka opshan nhi he

----------


## DIWANA DON

> मुझे फोरोम से अपना अकाउंट डिलीट करना है कैसे करें ?





> मुझे फोरोम से अपना अकाउंट डिलीट करना है कैसे करें ?



*.इनकी सुनवाई अभी तक नहीं हुई .............. क्यों*

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

मेने अपने कैमरे से एक वीडियो शूट किया है, अब मैं उसमे मिक्सिंग करना चाहती हूँ , जैसा का शादी या पार्टी के वीडियो में बैकग्राउंड में म्युसिक तथा कुछ एनिमेसन डाल  सकूँ . क्या यहाँ पर कोई मदद करेगा ...

----------


## Krishna

> मेने अपने कैमरे से एक वीडियो शूट किया है, अब मैं उसमे मिक्सिंग करना चाहती हूँ , जैसा का शादी या पार्टी के वीडियो में बैकग्राउंड में म्युसिक तथा कुछ एनिमेसन डाल  सकूँ . क्या यहाँ पर कोई मदद करेगा ...



बहुत आसान है | आप ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम कौन-सा प्रयोग कर रही हैं ???

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

> बहुत आसान है | आप ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम कौन-सा प्रयोग कर रही हैं ???


विंडोज एक्स पी

----------


## Krishna

> विंडोज एक्स पी


आप देख सकते है एक सोफ्टवेयर है विंडोस मूवी मेकर | आप उस से ये सारा कार्य सुलभता से कर सकते हैं |
प्रयास कर के देखें | बहुत आसान है |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

> आप देख सकते है एक सोफ्टवेयर है विंडोस मूवी मेकर | आप उस से ये सारा कार्य सुलभता से कर सकते हैं |
> प्रयास कर के देखें | बहुत आसान है |
> धन्यवाद |


विंडोस मूवी मेकर हां यह विकल्प तो है , पर यह उपयुक्त नहीं है , आप यदि किसी सोफ्टवेयर के बारे में जानकारी रखते है जो बीडियो मिक्सिंग से सम्बंधित हो वह बताये ..............

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> विंडोस मूवी मेकर हां यह विकल्प तो है , पर यह उपयुक्त नहीं है , आप यदि किसी सोफ्टवेयर के बारे में जानकारी रखते है जो बीडियो मिक्सिंग से सम्बंधित हो वह बताये ..............


जानकार व्यक्ति सामने आये और इनको किसी सोफ्टवेर के बारे में बताये !

----------


## robin hood

हमसफर जी केसे हो

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हमसफर जी केसे हो


फोरम सिस्टम पे सही से लोड नहीं हो रहा है इसलिए आराम फर्मा  रहा हूँ

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> दिन में तो ठीक चलता हें ,रात को शिकायत रहती हें


21 के बाद मिलेंगे !

----------


## robin hood

दिन में तो ठीक चलता हें ,रात को शिकायत रहती हें

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## bdbdram

Mai photos  bhi dekh pa rha hu plz. Help me

----------


## bdbdram

Mai photo  nhi dekh pa rha hu

----------


## bdbdram

I m new user plz. Help me

----------


## bdbdram

Plz. Help me

----------


## sujeetcs

VARV NICE AND COOL

----------


## rk_395

vaysk section mein koi bhi image vali post nahi khul rahi kya karu : message aa raha hai *rk_395*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons

----------


## smartyprince

ब्लॉक (ताला लगे) सूत्र को कैसे देंखे

----------


## satya_anveshi

ताला लगे सूत्र को आप बेशक देख सकते है, बस आपको इसपर क्लिक करना है।
ताला लगे अर्थात बंद सूत्रों में नई पोस्ट नही की जा सकती पर पुराणी की गई पोस्ट्स को देखे जाने पर कोई पाबन्दी नही है।

----------


## Manavji

ये फॉर्म बंद होने वाला था वो सुचना कहा गायब हो गई।  कोई जानकारी देगा।

----------


## Gaurav Sharma

> *
> खान भाई और क्रिश भाई आप दोनों का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
> रेपो स्वीकार करे इस जानकारी हेतु ++++*


bahut umda jankari

----------


## MahaThug

नया अवतार या प्रोफाईल पिक्चर अपलोड क्युं नहीं हो रहा?

----------


## superidiotonline

> नया अवतार या प्रोफाईल पिक्चर अपलोड क्युं नहीं हो रहा?


बीबी संकट के कारण होगा।

----------


## MahaThug

बहुत दिनों से ट्राय कर रहे थे। यह बीबी संकट क्या है?

----------


## superidiotonline

> बहुत दिनों से ट्राय कर रहे थे। यह बीबी संकट क्या है?


फोरम के बीबी कोड में प्रॉब्लम को ही संक्षेप में 'बीबी संकट' कहते हैं। अनीता जी ही आकर ठीक कर सकती हैं!

----------


## Gaurav Sharma

> बहुत अच्छी जानकारी 
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद


bahut achchi jaankari hai

----------


## anita

क्या मंच पे कोई पूर्व प्रशासक या नियामक उपस्थित हैं ?

कृपया सन्देश से सूचित करे

----------


## superidiotonline

> क्या मंच पे कोई पूर्व प्रशासक या नियामक उपस्थित हैं ?
> 
> कृपया सन्देश से सूचित करे


जो हैं, वही नहीं दिखते। पूर्व कहाँ से आ जाएँगे?

----------

